# What's the best/funniest feedback you've gotten in-app?



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

Share your screenshots of best, funniest, or most ridiculous feedback you've ever gotten in-app!









(Yes, I drive a stick-shift)


----------



## papavbnmomo (Oct 25, 2015)

Dback2004 said:


> Share your screenshots of best, funniest, or most ridiculous feedback you've ever gotten in-app!
> 
> View attachment 44763


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> Yes


What does that mean? A deaf people note?


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> What does that mean? A deaf people note?


When I just start  I was playing with that I turn it on and forgot to turn off lol until this feedback


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

easteuropeboy said:


> When I just start  I was playing with that I turn it on and forgot to turn off lol until this feedback


I still don't get it, but okay.


----------



## easteuropeboy (Apr 9, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> I still don't get it, but okay.


And now?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

easteuropeboy said:


> And now?


Didn't know they had that! Now I can pretend to be deaf so I don't have to talk to them and get to hear their secrets!


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I guess it must be true!!!!


----------



## Steven T. (Apr 28, 2016)

curse of the corn


----------



## SD Momo (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## tigerking (Mar 9, 2016)

Dback2004 said:


> Share your screenshots of best, funniest, or most ridiculous feedback you've ever gotten in-app!
> 
> View attachment 44763


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

Excellent employee huh ? Lol. If only people knew ...


----------



## Undermensch (Oct 21, 2015)

Mine are embarrassing. I don't know why but they all seem to use my name. So weird.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## 1Nation (Oct 17, 2015)

That is hilarious. Gotta love autocorrect!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

JimS said:


> View attachment 44854


I hope you got a cleanup fee for that!


----------



## br1anf (Mar 23, 2016)

Car was very clean, smelled very nice, good conversation, and driver was very cute. I didn't remember any rides to females who sat in front and talked a lot that day, there was a rather huksy and effeminate black gentleman who was friendly and chatty however. I'm still counting it in the "someone thinks I'm good looking" file.


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Didn't know they had that! Now I can pretend to be deaf so I don't have to talk to them and get to hear their secrets!


Oh man, I really wanna do this now  The last time I used Uber (about a week ago) I picked up 4 people that spoke English and Spanish. I understand some Spanish and one of the girls was talking crap about me (my makeup) and her and her friends proceeded to laugh at me and then started talking about tv shows. I wonder what passengers would say if they thought I was deaf


----------



## Noy (Jun 2, 2016)

JimS said:


> View attachment 44854


Kaboom?


----------



## Dan Coogan (Nov 19, 2015)

"Thank you so much Daniel! You where awesome!"
- January 2016
- (*and I was "where" awesome*)


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

"Very nice - even offered my kids some candy".

My wife said it made me sound like a perv.


----------



## LadyDriver881 (Jul 4, 2016)

I had a passenger leave his phone number in the comments lmao!!! Uber took it off but ummm awkward because while I was taking him to his destination I was listening to him talk to me about his wife and how much he loved her


----------



## LadyDriver881 (Jul 4, 2016)

Soooo residue huh? His friend threw up all over my car, in the bag I gave him, on himself and on then window then put the window down!!  Dude was nice though and tried to help clean it up a little. They still had to take my door apart and power wash it


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

LadyDriver881 said:


> Soooo residue huh? His friend threw up all over my car, in the bag I gave him, on himself and on then window then put the window down!!  Dude was nice though and tried to help clean it up a little. They still had to take my door apart and power wash it


I am soooooooooooooo glad the simpleton rider who's friend threw up in my car CANNOT leave a comment. He attempted to cancel a trip that was 29 minutes long... around count the 30th/31st minute. SIMPLETON!!!!


----------



## LadyDriver881 (Jul 4, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I am soooooooooooooo glad the simpleton rider who's friend threw up in my car CANNOT leave a comment. He attempted to cancel a trip that was 29 minutes long... around count the 30th/31st minute. SIMPLETON!!!!


How do you know he tried to cancel? I never knew you could cancel a ride while you were in the car until the other night. I was shocked and a bit worried! That's crazy! I'm surprised I haven't heard of this before!


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

LadyDriver881 said:


> How do you know he tried to cancel? I never knew you could cancel a ride while you were in the car until the other night. I was shocked and a bit worried! That's crazy! I'm surprised I haven't heard of this before!


I looked at the ride charge as I was filing my complaint and the word "canceled" was under/in it... somehow. I thought it was the rider trying to register a complaint about me since he near died when he saw the surge was more than his actual fare. He called the puker every name he could find. It was a true ride from h-e-double hockey sticks.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

'HELP' and 'Max was awesome'.... My name is not Max, but 5 stars is 5 stars!


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Can anyone decode this?


----------



## OnTheLoose (Jul 10, 2016)

No idea.. I would never do this. Lol. Grammar makes me think they were drinking.


----------



## GrymeJr (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Oh man, I really wanna do this now  The last time I used Uber (about a week ago) I picked up 4 people that spoke English and Spanish. I understand some Spanish and one of the girls was talking crap about me (my makeup) and her and her friends proceeded to laugh at me and then started talking about tv shows. I wonder what passengers would say if they thought I was deaf


I speak Chinese and I've twice heard conversations about whether to tip me or not. The "not"s have consistently won so far in those clandestine discussions. That's not to say I haven't gotten a tip from a Chinese rider though - a Taiwanese woman gave me a lucky 8 bucks the other day!

Mainlanders vs. Taiwanese - Taiwan wins so far


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"Driving in middle of highway"

.....??????????

Lyft Critical Response thought it might be a safety complaint, but changed their minds after they were alerted to the fact that I'd been doing LA in daytime, with precious little opportunity to find an undivided highway and go wrong-way on it for a bit


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I had a girl pax with a beard and goatee who was really friendly and chatty

Don't overthink it man. They didn't stab you steal from you or mess with your job, then its all good. They were polite and cordial, even better.



br1anf said:


> Car was very clean, smelled very nice, good conversation, and driver was very cute. I didn't remember any rides to females who sat in front and talked a lot that day, there was a rather huksy and effeminate black gentleman who was friendly and chatty however. I'm still counting it in the "someone thinks I'm good looking" file.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> Can anyone decode this?


Russian profanity through speech to text set to English????


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I received a "bad attitude" write up. Ah well...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> I received a "bad attitude" write up. Ah well...


See! Pax was ~right~, THEIR PERSONAL driver couldn't possibly dare have that "meh , whateva" tude....

Cuz that ain't doggedly, overeagerly servile at all


----------



## JulieM678 (May 3, 2016)

I am always amazed that they are so surprised to see my five speed.

Apparently I'm awesome & pretty...


Dback2004 said:


> Share your screenshots of best, funniest, or most ridiculous feedback you've ever gotten in-app!
> 
> View attachment 44763
> 
> (Yes, I drive a stick-shift)


----------



## NOLA-Uber (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> See! Pax was ~right~, THEIR PERSONAL driver couldn't possibly dare have that "meh , whateva" tude....
> 
> Cuz that ain't doggedly, overeagerly servile at all


Probably was left by the Pokemon Go players. (blank stare)


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

NOLA-Uber said:


> View attachment 49645


You serve food?


----------



## Stephen (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been driving since July 2014. I have received 3 5-star comments.


----------



## PhillyByNight (May 22, 2016)

I keep an arcade system I built myself installed to entertain drunks. Basic computer knowledge and a 100 dollar investment increased my tips by 50 dollars a week.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Stephen said:


> I've been driving since July 2014. I have received 3 5-star comments.


That's horrible


----------



## JSP Uber (Dec 12, 2015)

Dug this one.


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

I also got "wish car would charge better" and "not his fault, but plenty of cars out, no reason for this surge"


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

Did not get a screen shot but about a month ago the quote was "driving game is very strong, although his pull out game is weak". 


Caught hell from the wife for the comment.


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

My favorite one was "I love you" . lol


----------



## pgfoster133 (Nov 9, 2015)

I don't even know what to say about the top one....


----------



## John Campbell (May 21, 2016)

...nor the second one.


----------

